# Dreamweaver and Ron!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver the xbrindle that came from Mrs. Beach had just three little surprises for me and boy did I get a surprise! The father is a Ay red. I thought I had chocolate and black...but they are starting to get furry and MAN...do my eyes decieve me or do I have nice super dark Agouti!??!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I sure am tickeled. Both are girls!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lovely, that last pic is a great colour


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

You're eyes definitely don't deceive you - that's a really dark agouti.  It will be a stunner when it grows up.


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

they are very cute!


----------



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooh, I like them all. Please do be sure to update on them as they get older!


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

do you have any new photo's of them? 
love to see how the dark agouti looks a week later!

They are really beatifull!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Theh 3rd one looks brindle in that pic....def would love to see updated pics


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Update...I kept forgetting to update. The chocolate turned cinnamon and I still keep calling her chocolate. LOL! I am losing it. Anyway one of the agouti girls is a xbrindle. All three are does. 
The two non-xbrindle does








The agouti xbrindle. The pictures are a touch dark, but you can see the stripes and slight curl/wackiness to the whiskers!

















And the whole litter


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That redish one is a stunner.


----------

